# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > सेक्‍स और संबंध >  प्यार का पैमाना

## superidiotonline

अब लोग कहते यही आए थे कि सच्चे प्यार को मापने का कोई पैमाना नहीं होता और न ही इसे किसी तरह मापा जा सकता है, किन्तु अब वैज्ञानिकों ने सच्चे प्यार को मापने का पैमाना भी खोज निकाला है और इसे अब मापा भी जा सकता है!

----------


## superidiotonline

चौंकिए मत और इस रोचक शोध ख़बर को पूरा पढ़ने के लिए इन्तेज़ार कीजिए और जमे रहिए मंच पर आज रात बारह बजे तक!

----------


## superidiotonline

*कुछ कपल क्यों करते हैं ज्यादा संभोग?*

रिश्तों को मजबूत बनाये रखने के लिए लोगों के अंदर प्यार और विश्वास का होना बहुत ज़रूरी है, क्योंकि बिना प्यार और विश्वास के कोई भी रिश्ता ज्यादा देर तक टिक नहीं पाता हैं। लेकिन रिश्तों को काफी हद तक ज़िन्दा रखने के लिए संभोग का होना भी बहुत ज़रूरी होता है, क्योंकि बिना संभोग के रिश्तों में नयापन नहीं आता है और रिश्ते बहुत जल्द टूट जाते हैं। आज इसी संदर्भ में फ्लोरिडा स्टेट यूनिवर्सिटी की और से किये गए एक शोध के अनुसार जानने की कोशिश करेंगे उस कपल के बारे में जो आम कपल के मुकाबले सबसे ज्यादा संभोग करते हैं। तो आइये जानते हैं विस्तार से कि कुछ कपल क्यों करते हैं ज्यादा संभोग?

----------


## superidiotonline

1. फ्लोरिडा स्टेट यूनिवर्सिटी की ओर से शोधकर्ताओं ने 278 नवविवाहित और विवाहित जोड़ों पर किए गए एक शोध के दौरान कहा कि किसी भी कपल का ज्यादा संभोग करना उनके स्वभाव पर निर्भर करता है तथा इसके वैज्ञानिक कारण भी होते हैं।

----------


## superidiotonline

2. मनोवैज्ञानिकों की मानें तो जो कपल एक-दूसरे से सच्चा प्रेम सम्बन्ध रखते हैं वे एक-दूसरे के साथ ज्यादा संभोग करते हैं। इस शोध में जब 20 से 30 साल के उम्र के कपल से जब यह सवाल पूछा गया तो उन्होंने बताया कि जब किसी के अन्दर किसी के लिए ज्यादा प्यार होता है तो वो कपल ज्यादा संभोग करते हैं।

----------


## superidiotonline

3. इस शोध में शामिल फ्लोरिडा स्टेट यूनिवर्सिटी के प्रोफ़ेसर फिन के अनुसार जो कपल अपने लव लाइफ या अपने वैवाहिक जीवन में सबसे ज्यादा खुश रहते हैं वे अपने पार्टनर के साथ सबसे ज्यादा संभोग करते हैं तथा एक अच्छे संभोग से ही वे अपने रिश्तों को मजबूत बनाते हैं।

----------


## superidiotonline

4. अध्ययन में कुछ शोधकर्ताओं ने कपल के बीच ज्यादा संभोग के लिए वैज्ञानिक कारणों को भी जिम्मेदार माना। उनके अनुसार वे कपल जिनके शरीर में प्रोजेस्टेरोन का स्तर ज्यादा होता है वे एक-दूसरे के साथ ज्यादा संभोग करते हैं, क्योंकि प्रोजेस्टेरोन का स्तर ज्यादा होने के कारण इंसान के संभोग करने का स्तर बढ़ जाता है।
-----------------------
अन्तर्जाल से साभार

----------

